# The Hangover Part 2



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

Went to see it early this morning/late last night for the first showing... getting all excited about it! and being very let down! im nakred in work and i feel like it wasn't even worth the half price paid for the ticket with orange wednesdays!!

i won't go on about what happens, but im sure you can all guess what happens anyway!

anybody else seen it? opinions?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i wont be watching it after the first one. it bored me to tears.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Going to watch it tonight.....


----------



## Morph (Aug 12, 2008)

Added to my lovefilm list, not fussed enough to see it at cinema.


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

1st one was poor but the bit with Tyson...."still got it".... did amuse a little

based on 1st one I won't be going to see 2


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I really loved the first one so i hope it isnt a let down


----------



## Sypher (Jul 16, 2008)

I did quite like the first one as a one time watch but I just can't how this one is going to be any different other than the location. Probably rent it but certainly won't be going to the cinema to see this.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

My mrs's 2 lads are going to see it in a bit so i'll get a lowdown and we all have the same stupid sense of humour so if they like it, i will :thumb:


----------



## J3ayy (May 22, 2011)

Old Skool said:


> I really loved the first one so i hope it isnt a let down


Me too  Gonna see it in the next couple of week :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i thought the first one was awesome.not laughed as much since american pie or superbad,the hangover 2 has a lot to live upto imho.lets just hope it achieves it  i hope the chinese guy is back in it,the blu ray was worth buying for his deleted scenes :lol:


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

I loved the first one, Watched it a few times now and still has me in stitches. Im a cheap ass though and wont be going to the cinema to see the second.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Kids have just text me and said it was hilarious so fingers crossed.

(By Kids i mean 19 and 16 years old lol)


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

We went last night and it is bloody funny! I think I still prefer the first one, but there are some proper funny bits!

If your not fussed too much about a story line and just want to have a laugh it's definitely worth a watch


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Deano said:


> i wont be watching it after the first one. it bored me to tears.


Same here


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

went and seen it last night.

wasnt brilliant, pretty much exactly the same as the first one


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i loved the first one,i thought it was comedy gold.this second one isnt very good imho,chow saves the film from being an absolute disaster and it reminds me very much of home alone 2,by this i mean the first was a sleeper success and a massive cash haul,the second was simply made to cash in on the original,it had very little that was new (well,a monkey) and it cant hold a candle to the first.

to put it simply, they have lost everything the first one was great for,and have just simply knocked up a **** poor script in the hope it still has enough heat to create money from the first one.very,very poor imho

4 out of 10 for me.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok so now i wished we hadn't watched it.

Funny in parts (And i mean parts)

No where near as good as the first one and 5/10 from me


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

We went to watch it last night and for me and my mrs it was very funny, especialy some bits lol


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Old Skool said:


> Ok so now i wished we hadn't watched it.
> 
> Funny in parts (And i mean parts)
> 
> No where near as good as the first one and 5/10 from me


its funny how the smallest of things at the earliest stages of a film can put you off,and when i heard the words "its happened again" i thought **** me they arent even trying an its only just started.turns out they hadnt just been lazy with the start,but also the entire film.i dont know whether mel gibson brought so much attention to the tattoo guy,but what the hell was so funny about the tattoo guy character ?? really poor.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I didn't really find the first one funny to be honest, a few parts were amusing but completely over-rated as usual.

Wait till this comes on Sky and I don't mean box office either.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I thought it was bloody brilliant!

The critics won't like it because they've used the exact same pattern as no1. I don't see what's wrong with that! I thought it was great!

I prefer the first one but this was 95% as good!


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Totally agree gally


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

I loved it too, Im usually the one who laughs really loudly but it was that busy you couldnt notice . Was all good apart from the Cinema staff not being able to keep the sound consistent at the end :wall: as per!


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

silverback said:


> its funny how the smallest of things at the earliest stages of a film can put you off,and when i heard the words "its happened again" i thought **** me they arent even trying an its only just started.turns out they hadnt just been lazy with the start,but also the entire film.i dont know whether mel gibson brought so much attention to the tattoo guy,but what the hell was so funny about the tattoo guy character ?? really poor.


It was never meant to be anything different though! Slight change to the story line, but exactly the same theme. It's never been advertised as anything different.

Mel Gibson was meant to be in it, but the original cast said they didn't want him in it.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

wookey said:


> It was never meant to be anything different though! Slight change to the story line, but exactly the same theme. It's never been advertised as anything different.
> 
> Mel Gibson was meant to be in it, but the original cast said they didn't want him in it.


I wondered where the Mel Gibson thing came from lol.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Anyone see Phil and Stu on Graham Norton on Friday night?

Stu played the keyboard and did the Doug song lol


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

wookey said:


> Anyone see Phil and Stu on Graham Norton on Friday night?
> 
> Stu played the keyboard and did the Doug song lol


I'll go see if it's on t'internet - Sounds funny


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i watched it over the weekend, i quite liked it


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Greeks like trannies, i m greek ...
you got the point.
Gayfianakkis is hilarious in part 2


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I loved it, ok it was not as good as the first one, the orignal is usually the best, but the second one was still good, took a while to get into it the film.....


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

I loved the first one, and the 2nd one. The first was the better of the 2 because it was all new, but I could watch them both anytime again. Some parts had me really laughing out loud at the cinema, the gf kept nudging me telling me to shut it lol


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

went to see this on tuesday night with SWMBO.

went in with little to no expectations if im honest, i enjoyed the first movie and took it at face value this would be similar, which it was.

overall quite enjoyable i thought, some of it was funny, other bits did feel like the first movie repeated. all in all a good movie as long as you dont take it all too seriously. a 7.5/10 for me :thumb:


----------

